# [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you list them (free listing) at Evtradinpost? 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Phil Blundell
Sent: Monday, July 30, 2012 8:45 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]

I have a used Brusa NLG 511-SA (plus NLG-NK51U and NLG5-KB51A cables)
which has been sitting in a box for a while and, realistically, I'm not
going to get around to using it any time soon. If this is of use to
anybody else then I would be open to offers.

I also have an unused Kostov 15kW DC series motor (with interpoles)
which, likewise, is just taking up space at present. Again, I would be
open to sensible offers from anybody else who can make use of it.

I'm in Cambridge, UK but can ship anywhere at cost.

Phil



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Phil,

To allow members to better judge if the charger is applicable
for their EV, can you list the details such as which voltage
of packs the charger can be connected to? 

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Monday, July 30, 2012 11:09 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]

Did you list them (free listing) at Evtradinpost? 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Phil Blundell
Sent: Monday, July 30, 2012 8:45 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]

I have a used Brusa NLG 511-SA (plus NLG-NK51U and NLG5-KB51A cables)
which has been sitting in a box for a while and, realistically, I'm not
going to get around to using it any time soon. If this is of use to
anybody else then I would be open to offers.

I also have an unused Kostov 15kW DC series motor (with interpoles)
which, likewise, is just taking up space at present. Again, I would be
open to sensible offers from anybody else who can make use of it.

I'm in Cambridge, UK but can ship anywhere at cost.

Phil



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Cor,

The Brusa NLG 511-SA is the model with the following specifications:
- max. 25.0 A charging current
- max. 260 V battery voltage
- air cooling on the side (2 fans) 
- programmed for Automatic (=user settable profiles) charging mode (but it can be easily changed into CAN based charging mode)

Best regards,

Martijn Hendriks
www.electricvolvo.com


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Message: 1
> Date: Mon, 30 Jul 2012 17:12:19 -0700
> From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Message-ID:
> <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain;	charset="us-ascii"
> 
> Hi Phil,
> 
> To allow members to better judge if the charger is applicable
> for their EV, can you list the details such as which voltage
> of packs the charger can be connected to? 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Cor van de Water
> Sent: Monday, July 30, 2012 11:09 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]
> 
> Did you list them (free listing) at Evtradinpost? 
> 
> 
> Cor van de Water
> Chief Scientist
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Phil Blundell
> Sent: Monday, July 30, 2012 8:45 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: [EVDL] Brusa charger, Kostov motor for sale [UK]
> 
> I have a used Brusa NLG 511-SA (plus NLG-NK51U and NLG5-KB51A cables)
> which has been sitting in a box for a while and, realistically, I'm not
> going to get around to using it any time soon. If this is of use to
> anybody else then I would be open to offers.
> 
> I also have an unused Kostov 15kW DC series motor (with interpoles)
> which, likewise, is just taking up space at present. Again, I would be
> open to sensible offers from anybody else who can make use of it.
> 
> I'm in Cambridge, UK but can ship anywhere at cost.
> 
> Phil
> 
> 


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

